# Notebook startet nicht mehr



## PCkaputt (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich habe ein Notebook Medion MD96432, was bis gestern ohne Probleme lief.
Seit gestern fährt das Gerät nicht mehr hoch, nach dem Drücken des Startknopfes leuchtet die Energielampe, der Lüfter startet kurz, stopt aber nach 1-2 Sekunden wieder und dann passiert nichts mehr, die Lampe leuchtet weiter aber der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz, es kommt keine Fehlermeldung und auch kein Fehlerton, auch das Laufwerk reagiert nicht wenn ich den Knopf drücke zum Ausfahren.
Ich habe in letzter Zeit nichts neues installiert.
Habt ihr eine Idee, an was es liegen könnte oder was ich machen kann?

Wenn Ihr noch andere Angaben oder Infos braucht die gebe ich euch gerne fragt einfach.
Ich hoffe auf eure Hilfe, LG Tim


----------



## PC Heini (26. Mai 2012)

Grüss Dich und willkommen im Board

Wenn der Lüfter stehen bleibt, so hat das Gerät ein internes Stromproblem. Nimm mal den Akku raus und probiere ohne den zu starten. Bringt dies nichts, so musst Du sicher sein, dass das Netzteil zu 100% ok ist. Ist dies der Fall, so muss das Gerät in Reparatur oder ein neues ist angesagt. ( Möglich, dass eine Interne Elektronische Komponente defekt ist ).
Mehr kann ich dazu im Moment nicht sagen.

Gruss PC Heini


----------



## PCkaputt (26. Mai 2012)

Hallo PC Heini, danke für deine Antwort.
Das Netzteil ist in Ordnung, das Problem besteht leider auch wenn ich es über das Netzteil ohne Akku versuche.

Das Notebook wird bei Ebay schon für rund 100€ gebraucht verkauft, bei den Shops in der Nähe kostet leider allein schon die Fehlersuche um die 50€.
Deswegen möchte ich gerne versuchen, den Fehler selbst zu suchen, wenn es dabei kaputt geht, dann ist es leider eben so aber versuchen möchte ich es.

Ich frage mich halt, was am ehesten kaputt sein könnte.
Wäre die Festplatte defekt, würde das Dos mich ja zumindest darauf hinweisen.
Wäre der Arbeitsspeicher kaputt (2 Riegel je 1GB) müsste das ja auch im Dos angezeigt werden.

Ich hab auch kein Problem damit das Gerät aufzuschrauben und Fotos einzustellen, vielleicht findet man dann ja den Fehler.


----------



## HISTORY (26. Mai 2012)

Hallo tim

Das mit den ram und der hddd stimmt es käme eine fehlermeldung und bei den ram würde es sogar ein paar signal töne geben. Eine grafikkarte kann auch kein auslöser sein, meiner meinung nach, sodass es  das ganze system herunterfähr. wenn es länger gelaufen wäre hätte ich auf überhitzung getippt. Aber so klage ich mal das mainboard an. Es müsste ein neues her. 

Da kannste nix mehr machen. Ich würde noch ein bisschen dranbleiben. 
Vieles kannste ja nicht mehr kaputt machen. Die hdd kannste ja an einen anderen pc anschliessen und so die Daten retten. 

LG HISTORY


----------



## PC Heini (26. Mai 2012)

Nun, History hat die möglichsten Fehlerquellen aufgelistet, sodass es nun ums MB geht. Den Fehler kann man unter Umständen mit einem Messgerät erruieren. Das auswechseln der SMD teile ist jedoch ein anderes Kapitel. Anfangen würde ich mal bei der Laptopbuchse, wo der Stromstecker rein kommt. Dann die Leiterbahn bis zum ersten Bauteil verfolgen. Entweder kommt ein Widerstand, oder ein Kondensator. Ist da alles ok bleibste spätestens am ersten Chip hängen, weil man dessen funktion nicht kennt. Leider kenne ich Deine Elektronischen Kenntnise nicht, desshalb diese Anleitung.
Wenn Dir was an diesem Teil liegt, ordere eines aus der Bucht und baue entweder die HD oder das MB um. Ersatzteile für weitere Eventualitäten hättest ja dann noch.
Einfach dürfte es jedenfalls nicht werden.

Gruss PC Heini


----------

